

Ask HN: What current startups are totally distributed workspaces? - willthefirst

I'm curious 1) because I'm looking for a cool job and 2) because of the recent debate about Yahoo! and remote work.
======
charliepark
For what it's worth, I just launched <http://remojobo.com> this weekend. It's
a remote job board for web nerds. You might find it helpful.

~~~
josephpmay
Why is there nothing between the text and the background? The Background is
cool looking, and the website seems really useful, but the text being directly
on the background makes it difficult to read (and distracting).

~~~
charliepark
Yeah, that's a good point. I'm making the photo darker right now, to hopefully
increase the contrast.

------
sherm8n
A lot of startups are contacting me to put up job listings and they're fine
with remote workers.

You can start seeing the jobs as I post them up:
<http://blog.goodsense.io/jobs-and-projects>

~~~
willthefirst
Thanks, just subscribed.

------
coreymaass
Sorry to be competing with charliepark, above :-) I also just launched a
remote job board at <http://hirethere.com>. I think we're pulling in some of
the same posts, tho.

~~~
willthefirst
Just saw you on front page, very timely, thanks.

------
yen223
I would like to know too. I'd like to work on interesting tech projects, but
right now I'm stuck in a country whose tech scene is the opposite of vibrant.

Message me if there are any remote Python opportunities :)

------
keefe
if you're not a cofounder and it's totally distributed you should probably be
a little nervous... I'm totally against banning remote work (I'm a remote
worker now) but there is definite value in a central nexus.

